# Make sure its pumping water



## crazymanme2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Just had a customer stop by that just bought a 15hp Force.Took it out for 25 minutes & motor stopped.Hard to turn over when he tried to restart.Paddled back to ramp.Brought it over for me to look at,had only 85 pounds compression on both cylinders & the paint was flaking off from the motor head from getting hot.

For you first time outboard motor owners,MAKE SURE IT'S PUMPING WATER! [-X or your investment will go up in smoke.


----------



## Trcothorn (Apr 10, 2011)

crazymanme2 said:


> Just had a customer stop by that just bought a 15hp Force.Took it out for 25 minutes & motor stopped.Hard to turn over when he tried to restart.Paddled back to ramp.Brought it over for me to look at,had only 85 pounds compression on both cylinders & the paint was flaking off from the motor head from getting hot.
> 
> For you first time outboard motor owners,MAKE SURE IT'S PUMPING WATER! [-X or your investment will go up in smoke.



Dang that sucks big time, good reminder. I'm constantly watchin the pee hole when on the lake


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 10, 2011)

I always check mine. One time while I was idling out of the no wake area it had no stream coming out. Just as I was about to turn around it started. Do outboards have a thermostat?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 10, 2011)

sixshootertexan said:


> I always check mine. One time while I was idling out of the no wake area it had no stream coming out. Just as I was about to turn around it started. Do outboards have a thermostat?


Some do.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 10, 2011)

After owning both Johnson./Evinrudes..and Yamahas...I bought a Merc. It didn't "pee" until after a long wait. My mechanic told me that Merc's have to open the thermostat. The other engines that I had did not. 

Rich


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hummm wounder what Mercs he's talking about,I have a 79 20hp, 99 25hp,& a 74 85hp.They all pump within 10 secs of starting. :?:


----------



## richg99 (Apr 10, 2011)

It was a 2003/2004 25 hp elec start. Merc
It seemed to me that it took forever for the pisser to get going. 

I never had a problem with the engine overheating. I have since sold the boat and purchased a bigger one...with a Johnson on it.

Rich


----------



## Pappy (Apr 10, 2011)

Am doubting that the indicator only starts after the thermostat opens. That would be a first for me. The indicator is there to prove waterpump operation not thermostat function.


----------



## Bobg (Apr 11, 2011)

Pappy, it happens in some merc 25's. I had one that did the same thing. Ran great, never over heated and at idle or on the hose, it would pee when the t-stat opened and not before. 

I figured it was just a merc issue. Never saw it in any other merc engine, just a few 25's


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 11, 2011)

That all depends on where the pisser is plumbed into, before or after going through the head.

My 2008 90hp doesn't start until the thermostat opens. It takes it a while to get going when the temps are cold (but still above freezing).

They should all be plumbed to whiz after going through the head (although most aren't unless you do it yourself) that way you know that your water pump is working and that you don't have a blockage in the thermostat or head. There are a lot of guys that have burned their motors up in the winter from ice blockage while the pisser hose was shooting water like no tomorrow.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 11, 2011)

My 1975 Evinrude 9.9 did not have a pee hole in it to begin with. It would exhaust the water through the exhaust. It was sometimes hard to tell if it was peeing or not. I modified it to have one and like to look back and see it peeing. It gives me a better piece of mind.


----------



## KRS62 (Apr 11, 2011)

It was suggested to me that at a water pressure gauge is better than the water temp. The water temp has a lag to it. When it's reading hot....it could be too late. The water pressure gauge is instant. I am not sure if all motors have this connection, but my 50hp Merc does. I plan to tackle this before gator season this summer. There were MANY times where I had to stop and unclog the hole.

Make sure you always keep something in the boat to clear out the hole. For the longest time, I used a little steel "wire" with the loop on it that hung on a convenient spot on my boat. I have found though that my weed whacker line is a nice tool for this. Cheap too! I have two ~3ft pieces of this in the boat. One is a backup.

KRS


----------



## ditchen (Apr 11, 2011)

water pressure gauge for me; Got the horn in remote control (OMC) that reminds me how hot it gets. 

low water in can fool the temp gauge and create hot spots that can greatly reduce life of the motor.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok I looked my motor up (91 Johnson 25hp) and it has a thermostat. Now the question is does it pee before or after the thermostat?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Most will pee as soon as it's started.(within 5-10 secs)


----------



## Pappy (Apr 12, 2011)

Two stroke Johnson and Evinrude engines will start to push water from the indidator as soon as the block fills, no exceptions. The thermostat only regulates temperature at idle and slightly above unless you are talking Etec.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 18, 2011)

Your right Pappy she started peeing as soon as I cranked her up after fixing the carb.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 19, 2011)

Pappy said:


> Am doubting that the indicator only starts after the thermostat opens. That would be a first for me. The indicator is there to prove waterpump operation not thermostat function.



I'm with Pappy on this one, that pump probably has an issue. They will pee when its running because the waterpump is turning when the engine is turning, its attached to the drive shaft. Once the block reaches a set temp the thermostat will open and allow more water to pass through other areas. It should always pee pretty soon after cranking.

Bufford


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2011)

Every once in a while I get lucky.................


----------

